# The Voice - Season 8



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Surprised there was no thread on this yet. Battle rounds are over and we are getting ready for the knockout rounds.

Isn't anyone clearly ahead of the crowd so far imo. I do think the young country girl (the "you're looking at country" singer) is gonna go far though.

Seems like all the steals came from Pharrel's team. Don't know if that was true, but it seemed like it.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Nobody has jumped out as a clear front-runner to me yet. I'm also not sure any one coaches team completely outshines any other team.

The male singer Adam picked up near the end was very good. It will be interesting to see how far he goes. 

Also, I will be watching to see if Pharrel torpedoes his team with poor song choices again. I really liked some of his choices but knew that they would not generate downloads.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So, the rumor of Anthony Riley leaving is that he refused to be paired up against Mia Z.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> So, the rumor of Anthony Riley leaving is that he refused to be paired up against Mia Z.


Nothing more than internet rumors as far as I can see.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

For someone like me who only wants to hear them sing, and doesn't watch the mentoring, this show is tough to watch. So much fluff to get there.

No one is standing out to me either. Some very good singers though.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> For someone like me who only wants to hear them sing, and doesn't watch the mentoring, this show is tough to watch. So much fluff to get there.
> 
> No one is standing out to me either. Some very good singers though.


That is why I get through a two hour show in just about one hour. I mostly listen to them sing and listen to judges comments then FF


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I also skip the back grounds on the people after the first auditions. All I want to hear is how they sing and listen to some of the judges remarks. I have picked two singers that I like so far. Cant remember thier names but he is the younger kid with the really long hair. He was part of the 3 way battle on 3/23. I also like he older woman with the glasses and the raspy voice. I hope they let her do a Janis Jopplin song. There was a singer last year with the same type of voice and they wouldnt let her do any of Janis'es songs


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I don't know how I feel about Meghan Linsay being on the show. This show should be about people getting their big break. She had her big break. Winning "Can you Duet" TV Show, A #3 album on the country charts, same album hit #7 on Billboard top 200. Yes she is a good singer, she polished, she has had the guidance,experience, producers to get that way.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Argh-- my pet peeve about this show the past couple seasons is their insistence that there is a 'shocking steal' coming up. Seriously? I'm watching pt 3 of knockouts and Pharrell and Blake's teams are complete. Adam has one left and Christina still needs a steal. Hmm... Will I be shocked if she presses her steal button??? I think not.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

So, the final 12 have been selected.

I actually thing Christina could take it this year. She has some very strong singers. I think India could win the whole thing.

Pharrell has an interesting, eclectic group. I really like Mia and Sawyer.

Blake has a way of turning good singers into great performers. I think his best is Meghan.

Adam has the weakest team this season. None of his artists are terribly exciting to me. 

I guess we'll see!

Oh - and I am waiting for *****y Xtina to return. I don't think she can keep up this nice act all season. Once the competition really goes full tilt, I think she will be back. At least she is keeping her pants on so far...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I think it is a wide open season this time. There are no clear front runners like there seemed to be in the past at this time.

Could really come down to song choices going forward.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I think overall as a group, Team Blake nailed it last night. Holy cow they were rocking it.

I agree about song choices. That is critical at this point. Do you go with mainstream songs that most older folks are familiar with, or do you try one from an artist that only the younger crowd would know?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm struggling with trying to predict who is in the bottom 3 based on last night's performances. I think Deanna from Adam's team is definitely 1. I have a feeling that Hannah from Blake's team is 2. I personally didn't like Kimberly from Christina's team, but I doubt she is in the bottom. My boss heard rumors that Brian from Adam's team is getting "hate" messages about his size. Don't know if that will land him in the bottom. I hope not, cause he has a smooth voice.

Might be Kimberly or Koryn for the 3rd in the bottom.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Well, first you have to look at the people who won the coaches saves last week. Chances are they will struggle with votes this week.

Adam's team looks the weakest in my eyes. Both Brian and Deanna could be bottom three. Joshua's song choice was not one I could see garnering a lot of downloads. Like Blake, I am guessing that many have never heard of it before. 

I think Blake's team is safe (or should be).

Christina - Only India I think may be bottom 3. Kimberly killed it again last night. 

Pharrel - Sawyer is safe for a while to come. I really like Mia but I did not think the song choice helped last night. Koryn could come in the bottom 3 as well. 

Brian is the only one I think is almost a lock for the bottom.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> Well, first you have to look at the people who won the coaches saves last week. Chances are they will struggle with votes this week.
> 
> Adam's team looks the weakest in my eyes. *Both Brian and Deanna could be bottom three.* Joshua's song choice was not one I could see garnering a lot of downloads. Like Blake, I am guessing that many have never heard of it before.
> 
> ...


I was fairly close with my analysis. Mia was really done in by a really bad song choice by Pharrell. I said last year that he torpedoed his team with bad song choices. He may be doing that again.

Luckily I think Sawyer is pretty bulletproof all the way to the finals.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> Well, first you have to look at the people who won the coaches saves last week. Chances are they will struggle with votes this week.
> 
> Adam's team looks the weakest in my eyes. Both Brian and Deanna could be bottom three. Joshua's song choice was not one I could see garnering a lot of downloads. Like Blake, I am guessing that many have never heard of it before.
> 
> ...


Good call on Brian. I really didn't think so.

So bad that Deanna got saved though. She was the worst imo. I am wondering if that is the country votes pushing her through.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> I was fairly close with my analysis. *Mia was really done in by a really bad song choice by Pharrell. I said last year that he torpedoed his team with bad song choices. He may be doing that again.
> 
> Luckily I think Sawyer is pretty bulletproof all the way to the finals.*


Agreed on everything here. Adam does the same thing.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

My predictions were horrible. Only person I got right in the bottom 3 and she got saved.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ugh.

Deanna sucks. I voted for Mia to stay - I really like her voice. Oh well.

Blake got lucky - the only thing that saved Corey were the country votes. He was terrible last night.

As a team, I still think Christina's is the strongest. But I do love Meghan on Blake's team. I think a girl will likely win this season.

And speaking of Christina - who is that woman and what did they do with Christina??? She has been so NICE! And talking less about herself. And just talking less, period. And wearing pants!!! I think they replaced the real Christina with Stepford Christina. She is like a totally different person than seasons past.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Ugh.
> But I do love Meghan on Blake's team. I think a girl will likely win this season.


I am still torn on Meghan. Not her talent because she is excellent and I always enjoy her performances.

I mean here is part of her history



> Steel Magnolia was an American country music duo that won season two of the television talent show Can You Duet. The duo consisted of Meghan Linsey and her fiance, Joshua Scott Jones.[1] After becoming the top winner on the show, the duo signed a recording contract with Big Machine Records, and released its debut single "Keep On Lovin' You" in August 2009, which was a Top 10 hit on the U.S. Billboard Hot Country Songs chart.


Previously been on and won a talent competition. Previously had a record deal. Had both their album and their single go to the top 10 of the country charts.

All of this was just 4-6 years ago. Country fans remember her. She has, in my opinion, a bit of an unfair advantage over everyone.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

My thoughts exactly about 15 posts up


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

I never got the Mia love, so I'm not exactly sorry to see her go. I'm not a real big fan of people that decide to overly complicate songs by singing ridiculous runs that have no real purpose. I haven't seen this week's performances yet, so don't know if she did it this week, but last week was especially bad with that, and her history showed she tends to. Personally I think she's trying to disguise that she can't hold the note, but a lot of people seem to think that's a sign of good singing.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

gschrock said:


> I never got the Mia love, so I'm not exactly sorry to see her go. I'm not a real big fan of people that decide to overly complicate songs by singing ridiculous runs that have no real purpose. I haven't seen this week's performances yet, so don't know if she did it this week, but last week was especially bad with that, and her history showed she tends to. Personally I think she's trying to disguise that she can't hold the note, but a lot of people seem to think that's a sign of good singing.


She had to take some liberties this week. They gave her Miss You by The Rolling Stones. The actual verses of that song barely have a melody.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Mia has the thing where she presses the mic against her top lip making it hard to under stand what she is singing. She has a great voice but to me the mic thing kills it for her.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Good call on Brian. I really didn't think so.
> 
> So bad that Deanna got saved though. She was the worst imo. * I am wondering if that is the country votes pushing her through*.


Dirty old men imo.

She reminds me of that song Hot Legs by Rod Stewart:

"She's got legs right up to her neck - she's making me a physical wreck"

btw if u really want to know where singers stand just look at itunes top 100. Sawyer. Kimberly, and Meghan were all top 5.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Maui said:


> I am still torn on Meghan. Not her talent because she is excellent and I always enjoy her performances.
> 
> I mean here is part of her history
> 
> ...


If she stuck to R and B that would be one thing - but I suspect she will do more country and will be the one Blake singer left at some point and will get that large country voting bloc he gets.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Agreed on everything here. Adam does the same thing.


Adam had 3 of the final 4 last season. I think he did screw up a couple of seasons ago with Judith Hill and Sarah Simmons - two amazing singers who got whacked early in the live shows.

His team is weak this season - he could get anyone good to pick him. His best is the Art Garfunkel dude and he is not going to win - prolly top 5ish at best.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

danielhart said:


> His team is weak this season - he could get anyone good to pick him. His best is the Art Garfunkel dude


I agree, although I compare him more to David Gray (the guy who sang that song "Babylon" from back in 1999.)

I kind of liked Mia's tone, but she just could *not* enunciate worth a damn. I couldn't understand a single word she sang in that last song she sang for the save.

I think my favorite right now is probably Sawyer... I'd like to see him sing a Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Trouble song.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Load star, I agree. A few posts back I pointed out how she likes to press the mic against her lips and I think thats what is causing the problem with understanding her words.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I agree, although I compare him more to David Gray (the guy who sang that song "Babylon" from back in 1999.)
> 
> I kind of liked Mia's tone, but she just could *not* enunciate worth a damn. I couldn't understand a single word she sang in that last song she sang for the save.
> 
> I think my favorite right now is probably Sawyer... I'd like to see him sing a Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Trouble song.


I agree, she tries to stylize her voice a little too much. Great talent, poorly coached. She could kill a Mariah Carey song if she wanted to (yes, I know thats not her chosen genre.)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Bottom 3:

Josh
Corey
Deanna

I think Corey gets saved by the country vote, and Adam loses his entire team!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Bottom 3:
> 
> Josh
> Corey
> ...


That was my thinking as well. I really like Josh but that song was utterly forgettable, especially in light of all the powerhouse performances last night.

Right now I am imaging a top 5 of

Meghann
Hannah
Kimberly
Sawyer

And a wildcard - Either Rob or Koryn

I really like Hannah. I just had a smile on my face when she finished Shout last night.

Interesting to note that the top 3 in my opinion (Meghan, Hannah and Kimberly) were all steals.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was close.

I wonder how much was manipulated to save someone on Adam's team - it would have been bad to have him lose everyone so early.

I voted for Rob for the Save - he was better than Joshua and Deanna. Anyone was better than Deanna...


----------



## maggsm82 (Sep 20, 2005)

I didn't make it 10 seconds into Deanna's song before I fast forwarded through it. I don't usually feel so negatively about someone's voice, but I really couldn't stand her.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I was close.
> 
> I wonder how much was manipulated to save someone on Adam's team - it would have been bad to have him lose everyone so early.
> 
> I voted for Rob for the Save - he was better than Joshua and Deanna. Anyone was better than Deanna...


See, I have an absolute love for the song he did on Monday (A Song For You) but I really thought Rob did a poor job of it. It really was overwrought with way too many vocal tricks.

I did not watch the save performances. I never do. The Tuesday night Voice episode is about a 5-10 minute viewing for me. I fast forward till I see them all lined up then hit play. And honestly I will sometimes then hit the FF button once again because they drag it out SOOOO MUCH!!!

Joshua, really needs to choose songs people will possibly download.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Joshua is a folk-rock singer. He should be doing Paul Simon-ish stuff. When he stretches into the rock genre, he fails.

I don't understand why some of the coaches - especially Adam - think you have to stretch someone so far out of their wheelhouse. When he sticks to more folksy stuff, Joshua is really enjoyable. When he tries to howl, I can't stand him. If Adam doesn't catch on this week, his team is GONE.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Joshua is a folk-rock singer. He should be doing Paul Simon-ish stuff. When he stretches into the rock genre, he fails.
> 
> I don't understand why some of the coaches - especially Adam - think you have to stretch someone so far out of their wheelhouse. When he sticks to more folksy stuff, Joshua is really enjoyable. When he tries to howl, I can't stand him. If Adam doesn't catch on this week, his team is GONE.


Yea... I agree with this...

I think Blake is a better (but not perfect) coach... He provides insight from his experience to coach the individual, but doesn't try to change or "stretch" them to take on stuff that isn't in their wheel house (and shouldn't be in their wheel house). He pretty much gives his team the benefit of his experience and then gets out of the way...

Adam seems to be much more hands-on...and not in a good way... I remember last season he convinced Christina Grimmie (the one who everyone felt like the championship was hers to lose) to do a song with a vocoder, which made her voice sound like it was processed through Songify...

I remember him telling her "trust me"... I thought it was her worst performance of the season...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I think it's a two horse race at this point between Sawyer and Meghan. I think Sawyer is in the lead at the moment.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

bryhamm said:


> I think it's a two horse race at this point between Sawyer and Meghan. I think Sawyer is in the lead at the moment.


Are we watching the same show?

Kimberly Nichole is the only front runner at this point and I would wish India Carney into the second spot (although I doubt that).

Sawyer or Meghan? Bolderdash.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> Are we watching the same show?
> 
> Kimberly Nichole is the only front runner at this point and I would wish India Carney into the second spot (although I doubt that).
> 
> Sawyer or Meghan? Bolderdash.


Kimberly? Yeah, I'm not sure we are watching the same show.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

She's the only one who has brought the house down with every single performance. Only that damned country conspiracy vote can steal it from her.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Thought Hanna did much better tonight. I liked Kimberly this week, but still think Sawyer is at the top. Megan took a little step back tonight imo, but should still be safe.

Kinda hard to predict who is going to be in the bottom this week. While I like Josh's voice, I think he might be in the bottom again.

I loved that performance by Matt tonight.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Josh is gone. I just don't think he's that good. He has tone, that's all. No range, and his sense of timing isn't the best. I hope country boy is gone, too, but all those country fans vote by genre, not talent. IMO, Kim and Sawyer are at the top. India has the talent, but doesn't seem to connect. Like Gwen said, we don't have any idea of her as a person. I like Hanna, but that Thunderdome song just sucks, whoever does it. I wonder if it was pushed on her because of the new Mad Max movie coming out.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think the bottom two were Josh and Blake's country guy (Corey). The remaking of When I See You Smile did not work for me at all.

*I think the top three are*

Kimberly 
Meghann
Saywer - he will pick up Josh's supporters when Josh goes.

*
Who I would like to see in the top three*

Hannah - She can sing her ass off. I really like her. But man, DO NOT let Ceelo stage your performance!!! Those kids were hokey as hell and reminded me of the kids who dance during the performance of All I Want For Christmas in Love Actually.

*Middle of the pack but won't stay long*

India - I thinks she over sang the song. 
Koryn - I could not be bothered to hear another contestant on a singing competition cover this tune.

*Bottom 2*

Corey
Josh


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> I think the bottom two were Josh and Blake's country guy (Corey). The remaking of When I See You Smile did not work for me at all.
> 
> *I think the top three are*
> 
> ...


I didn't know what to do with Corey. Was fearing that the country voters will keep him out of the bottom.

I agree about India and Koryn. My wife agrees with you about Hannah, but I just don't see it. However, I like her performance more this week.

Still not seeing the love for Kimberly. Two other folks here at work agree with me about her.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Top 5:

Sawyer
Art Garfunkle
Kimberly
Country Dude
Koryn (or maybe meghan)

bottom 3:

Meghan 
Hannah
India

America twitter saves: Meghan


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> Josh is gone.


I predict he will be the second person named as safe.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> I think it's a two horse race at this point between Sawyer and Meghan. I think Sawyer is in the lead at the moment.


he has been killing it every week on itunes


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> I think the bottom two were Josh and Blake's country guy (Corey). The remaking of When I See You Smile did not work for me at all.
> 
> *I think the top three are*
> 
> ...


I agree with this entire post. The only question mark is whether Blake's country voters will save Corey (IMHO, he should have gone weeks ago). If he is safe, it could be anyone except the top 3 you name here. I think those are the 3 to beat. I am disappointed in India - I really expected more from her since the beginning, but she has no discernible individuality. Everyone in this top 3 (Meghan, Kimberly, Sawyer) are unique. They stand out.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

<sigh>

I am underwhelmed by all of the singing contestants this year for both the Voice and AI...

I continue to watch...hoping for a break out performance... But so far, I have not had the pleasant surprise that I have been hoping for...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

danielhart said:


> Top 5:
> 
> Sawyer
> Art Garfunkle
> ...


this your gut only, or biased by itunes numbers?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks like no one had it nailed correctly. I think the instant save was the right one based on the performance.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

The show just a whole lot less interesting for me. I was always interested what Hannah would do next. 

Maybe it is unfair of me but I still think Meghan should not be in the competition. Someone who had a top ten album in both the US and Country charts just a few years back is bringing a fan base with them. 

Sawyer I like, but while I appreciate his talent he never really wows me with his songs. 

Kimberly - I like her and she would probably be my pick

Koryn and India - Neither really stand out to me. 

Josh - I actually like but don't think he can win.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> <sigh>
> 
> I am underwhelmed by all of the singing contestants this year for both the Voice and AI...
> 
> I continue to watch...hoping for a break out performance... But so far, I have not had the pleasant surprise that I have been hoping for...


That Make it Rain performance by Koryn was pretty great.

And Man of Constant Sorrow and Who'll Stop the Rain by Sawyer were awesome,

And What's Up by Kimberly Nicole was excellent too.

IMO the Voice singers crush AI


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> this your gut only, or biased by itunes numbers?


combination of both. Sawyer hit number 2 and Josh hit number 4.

Koryn didn't have great iTunes numbers but she went last and that usually garners more votes.

I was shocked that Josh hit number 4 - I did like the performance - that's one of the only Sting songs I like


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

danielhart said:


> combination of both. Sawyer hit number 2 and Josh hit number 4.
> 
> Koryn didn't have great iTunes numbers but she went last and that usually garners more votes.
> 
> I was shocked that Josh hit number 4 - I did like the performance - that's one of the only Sting songs I like


That and I loved the Police early on but they got stale imo


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

danielhart said:


> IMO the Voice singers crush AI


I agree, although in fairness I stopped watching AI when they announced the Top 10 (or maybe it was 12) as there was nobody who really made me look forward to watching.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Meghan blew everyone out of the water last night. It was not even close in my opinion. 

India's first song was very good. 

Kimberly was solid but it was not a standout night. 

Really liked Joshua's In My Life. 

Sawyer is extremely likable but is very predictable and not very versatile.

Koryn - I could not even listen to her attempt Dream On. It started so badly.

I honestly don't know who is going home. My hopes would be Koryn and someone else, probably India or Josh.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> Meghan blew everyone out of the water last night. It was not even close in my opinion.
> 
> India's first song was very good.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



my boss looked at the itunes a little while ago and it looks like Kimberly might be in trouble.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Except for Meagan, it was a disappointing night. I really don't like Josh's phrasing. He doesn't know how to pause dramatically. That version of Dream On didn't come close to Amanda Brown's from a couple seasons ago. And Sawyer looked like a bump on a log with his last performance. India did better than usual, and should be #2. Kim didn't "rock" at all with that MJ performance. SHE should have done Dream On.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am becoming a fan of Meghan Linsey...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Love Meghan. 

OK - please explain why Sawyer had the 60's Go-Go Girls on stage with him. It seemed so awkward and just WRONG. Sawyer is not a Go-Go Girls kind of performer. It was SO distracting, I really didn't pay attention to his singing. I did like his first song.

Josh is just meh for me. 

Koryn's voice bugs me - and Dream On for her was wrong, wrong, wrong.

I want to love India, but she is just meh too.

Last night wasn't Kimberly's best, but at least she has a personality.

So - skipping ahead - the final 3 SHOULD be Meghan, Kimberly and Sawyer, with Meghan winning it all.

Tonight Josh, Koryn, or India will go home - I am guessing Koryn or India, because they don't want to leave Adam teamless this early.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Love Meghan.
> 
> OK - please explain why Sawyer had the 60's Go-Go Girls on stage with him. It seemed so awkward and just WRONG. Sawyer is not a Go-Go Girls kind of performer. It was SO distracting, I really didn't pay attention to his singing. I did like his first song.
> 
> ...


Don't they do final 4 now? I think so. I think Adam had 3 vs Blake's 1 last year in the finale and yet Blake still won (some say it was the country votes, some that Adam's were split, some a combo).


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Well - there are 5 people going into the semi final - so yeah, probably 3 in the final.

I am shocked that India stayed over Kimberly. I knew they wouldn't get rid of Adam's only guy so soon.

I think Meghan has this thing wrapped up...


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

My guides on Dish and Tivo both have for next Tuesday, "America's vote determines which four artists will advance to the Live Finals". I know there were 4 finalists last season, but not really sure about before that.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Well - there are 5 people going into the semi final - so yeah, probably 3 in the final.
> 
> I am shocked that India stayed over Kimberly. I knew they wouldn't get rid of Adam's only guy so soon.
> 
> I think Meghan has this thing wrapped up...


Yeah, I see you are right about that. Must go from 5 to 4 next week. I didn't know there was that many weeks left. Thought there was 4 in the finals.

I'm not shocked. Kimberly did not have songs that fit her very well.

Regarding Adam's guy, you make it sound like it is a conspiracy. He is better than both India and Kimberly. But not good enough to win. He'll finish no higher than 3rd.

While I think Meghan was better than Sawyer this week, he was still #1. I'd say it's his to lose. But he better not rest or she will take it from him.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> Are we watching the same show?
> 
> Kimberly Nichole is the only front runner at this point and I would wish India Carney into the second spot (although I doubt that).
> 
> Sawyer or Meghan? Bolderdash.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Kimberly had the voice and the stage presence to go all the way. She just picked crappy songs. Had she done some Janice Joplin or Jefferson Airplane, she'd still be here. And I don't get why Josh is still around. The tone of his voice is good, but he rushes his lyrics.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

bryhamm said:


>




From watching Monday's show.
They all picked lousy songs.
They all screamed instead of singing to portray intensity with very little variation.
The front runners shouldn't even be there.
Season is a bust.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Wow, I just kind of lost interest in the rest of this season. I have little faith in any voting public that did not put Koryn in the bottom 2. That Dream On performance was dreadful.

Meghan should run away with it at this point. I still am not convinced that she should have been allowed on the show but she is now head and shoulders above the competition. Any other outcome would be a travesty.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> Wow, I just kind of lost interest in the rest of this season. I have little faith in any voting public that did not put Koryn in the bottom 2. That Dream On performance was dreadful.
> 
> Meghan should run away with it at this point. I still am not convinced that she should have been allowed on the show but she is now head and shoulders above the competition. Any other outcome would be a travesty.


Most of Koryn's past songs I have not liked. But I actually thought her version of Dream On was decent.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> From watching Monday's show.
> *They all picked lousy songs.*
> They all screamed instead of singing to portray intensity with very little variation.
> The front runners shouldn't even be there.
> Season is a bust.


I agree with the bolded, specifically in regards to Kimberly. None of her songs fit her voice very well.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I liked India this week. My guess is those 2 in the bottom wasn't based on this week, but the season as a whole. Felt for a while that Josh was 3rd, but no way he can beat either Meghan or Sawyer. No way does Koryn win either.

Didn't really care for Meghan this week. As good as she was last week, she slipped back a bit this week. Still gonna be a close race between her and Sawyer though. I think Sawyer is in the lead though. He's been #1 each week.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I FF through more of the voice than I normally do. At this point only Meghan interests me enough and is versatile enough to make me wonder what she is going to do next.

I don't like Koryn's voice and Josh and Sawyer are about as predictable as you can get.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree it will come down to Meghan and Sawyer and everyone else doesn't matter (and are all blah).

When you say Sawyer has been #1, I guess you mean iTunes?

All I have to say is never underestimate Blake's voting block. When it comes down to it, they push his contestants into the lead, even if someone else has higher iTunes sales. It has happened before.

I think Meghan will win.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> When you say Sawyer has been #1, I guess you mean iTunes?


Probably, but I don't specifically check. Don't they read the names in order of who got the most votes? Sawyer has been the first person mentioned each week for a while now.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Probably, but I don't specifically check. Don't they read the names in order of who got the most votes? Sawyer has been the first person mentioned each week for a while now.


No - they specifically say "in no particular order"...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> No - they specifically say "in no particular order"...


Seems odd that Sawyer is always named first then. But, I do know of at least 2 of the past few weeks where he was #1 on the itunes charts. I don't look them up, but a coworker did.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

In no particular order I think really means "we'll pass through the ones that are obvious that are going to be passed as the first couple, so we can build suspense". I'm sure he's one of the top vote getters, so they figure there's no suspense to wait to let him through.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Sawyer crushed it with that last song. He's your winner imo.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Its Sawyer, or possibly Megan.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Definitely rooting for Sawyer. Order should be:

1. Sawyer 
2.Megan
3. Joshua 
4. Koryn


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Koran did have a strong showing last night: I think they finally found some good songs for her voice. It just wasn't enough. Josh's duet with Adam was a train wreck: it highlighted the background singers and Adam's voice: I couldn't understand Josh at all. Terrible choice.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah - it will be between Sawyer and Meghan - I think it's gonna be a squeaker!!!

Josh just doesn't do it of me. But Koryn had her best night ever - I am thinking too little, too late to win the contest.

Should be an interesting finale!


----------



## maggsm82 (Sep 20, 2005)

I liked Meghan's original song the best and she's become my overall favorite. As a whole I've enjoyed her choices across the season the most.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Meghans original song was best by a large margin. 

I actually found myself hitting FF a lot during the show, even during the performances. 

Based on talent alone, Meghan should win by a mile. But as others have said Sawyer is extremely likable and competent. He does not have a lot of range in what he does, but what he does he does really well.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

If I haven't been clear, I am rooting for Meghan. I loved her original song and I think she is very talented.

But I do think it will be very close between her and Sawyer...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> If I haven't been clear, I am rooting for Meghan. I loved her original song and I think she is very talented.
> 
> But I do think it will be very close between her and Sawyer...


And I will go on record again stating that as much as I may like Meghan I think including her in the show is a stretch. She is not exactly an unknown talent.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

FWIW, she was unknown to me - and probably a lot of other people, too.

She is not the first contestant on a talent show that had some success and then dropped off the face of the earth. It happens.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Maui said:


> And I will go on record again stating that as much as I may like Meghan I think including her in the show is a stretch. She is not exactly an unknown talent.


The series has done this sort of thing in the past - E.G. Daily (Tommy on _Rugrats_, Buttercup on _The Powerpuff Girls_, and the voice of Babe the pig in the second _Babe_ movie) was a contestant not too long ago, and in one of the earliest seasons, the two sisters who were the first two of the five winners of _American Juniors_ (Idol for 10-15 year olds, back when the minimum age for Idol was 16) were contestants as well.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> The series has done this sort of thing in the past - E.G. Daily (Tommy on _Rugrats_, Buttercup on _The Powerpuff Girls_, and the voice of Babe the pig in the second _Babe_ movie) was a contestant not too long ago, and in one of the earliest seasons, the two sisters who were the first two of the five winners of _American Juniors_ (Idol for 10-15 year olds, back when the minimum age for Idol was 16) were contestants as well.


Well known does not equal having a top 10 album in both the Country and US charts just 4 years ago.

I actually hope she wins but I still think she had an unfair advantage.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The advantage she has is Blake's incredibly strong country music voting contingent.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Exactly the order I thought


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> If I haven't been clear, I am rooting for Meghan. I loved her original song and I think she is very talented.
> 
> But I do think it will be very close between her and Sawyer...


Would be interesting to see how close it was. I have a feeling it wasn't that close.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> Luckily I think Sawyer is pretty bulletproof all the way to the finals.


Not surprised by the final (although I did not watch it). I went back and found that message from earlier in April. You knew Sawyer was destined for the final.

Meghan had enough attention thrown on her that her Nashville contacts (remember that everyone from Reba, to Blake, to Naomi Judd, to the producer Blake brought in remembered who she was) that she should get some work and probably a chance at an album.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

One thing occurred to me: Sawyer was the only one who is not in jeopardy of elimination at some point. Megan, Josh, and Koryn all had to be saved by another coach.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> One thing occurred to me: Sawyer was the only one who is not in jeopardy of elimination at some point. Megan, Josh, and Koryn all had to be saved by another coach.


I think Koryn and Josh both had to be saved by the audience vote at one point also.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

I figured when Carson said Sawyer was in the top 10 on itunes every week he had it wrapped up.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

RIP 

USA Today Quote:
Anthony Riley, the Philadelphia street performer who found national fame on NBC's The Voice, was found dead Friday in a suspected suicide, according to The Philadephia Inquirer.

Riley, a fan favorite on the competition show, left The Voice in January to deal with substance abuse issues.

Sad, Very talented guy.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow...that is very sad... I distinctly remember him during the auditions too...

I don't recall him voluntarily dropping from the competition during the televised season... I thought he left through the normal attrition process...

He seemed like such a happy-go-lucky kind of guy... I guess there's always more to the book than just the cover... 

RIP Anthony


----------

